# Merry Christmas!



## fatboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I hope you all have/had a Merry Christmas, and an great New Year!


----------



## cda (Dec 25, 2016)

Yep

Have to wear shorts and put on suntan lotion, though

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## jar546 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## north star (Dec 26, 2016)

*@ * @*


...and a Very Merry Christmas to you El Jeffe',
and to everyone else........So, it's a little belated.
Still, a Merry Christmas and a blessed New
Year to everyone !   


*@ * @*


----------



## Keystone (Dec 27, 2016)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy My Birthday!


----------

